

Which Countries Have the Most Vacation? - zmmz
http://www.good.is/post/transparency-which-countries-have-the-most-vacation

======
tptacek
There's no such thing as a free lunch. You're getting paid for the work you
actually do; wages will shift to accomodate the market for an hour, day, or
week of productive work regardless of how "vacation" is divided up. Similarly,
many European countries have a "13th month" paycheck; any high school student
can see they're not actually getting paid _more_ , though.

------
tomh-
This chart is flawed, in Korea and Japan these numbers are way off with
reality.

